# Configurar IP estatica (SOLUCIONADO)

## maximiliano3

Buenas gente quería hacer una consulta básica. pero que acá en Gentoo no se como se hace. Quisiera saber como configurar una IP estática en que archivo tengo que configurarla y como, al meterme en gentoo la primera ves le configure una ip a mano para tener internet pero no la deje fija le compile el dhcp de una, ahora necesito deshabilitar ese DHCP y ponerla estatica, en que archivo lo hago?. Saludos y Gracias !.Last edited by maximiliano3 on Thu Aug 11, 2011 2:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

En el manual Gentoo tienes la információn básica para lo que quieres: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8#doc_chap2

----------

## maximiliano3

Gracias ahí pude, fue fácil. Saludos.

----------

